# Rising Cost of Building Materials?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> "The cost of building materials is expected to rise for at least 2017 and 2018. Supply and demand, market uncertainties and a changing global market all contribute to the problem, as does an increase in energy prices." The Rising Cost of Building Materials


Are you seeing an increase in prices in your area?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Definitely even if the economy is going bad ATM 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

just labour price is going down.....actually they're happy if you work for free... everything else is going up


----------

